# Piers in the rain



## thomasw_lrd (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm just visiting Perdido Key, and I wanted to take my sons to the pier in the morning. Is it worth it if it's raining? I've achieved two of my three goals this week. I wanted to catch a mackerel. King or speck, I don't care.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

crowd should be smaller, and in heavy rain, fish congregate under the pier to keep from getting wet!


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

the kings/spanish love the rain and chop


----------

